
I've given up on using a CMS for my personal website - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/notebook/whynocms.html
======
JohnFen
I did this a couple of months back. I realized that WordPress adds a lot of
overhead and a pretty large attack surface, and the only benefit it was giving
me was a medium amount of convenience.

In other words, my cost/benefit ratio for WP was very unfavorable, so I
ditched it. Right now, I've fallen back to largely static sites that use a
minimalist CMS that I wrote over a decade ago. Eventually, I'll settle on a
better solution.

~~~
canadianwriter
Exactly what I found - more work for that "convenience" than I realized.

------
tristador
Yes, I've been moving in this direction as well for personal blogging.
Markdown is nicer to write than HTML, especially for lists, but HTML feels
workable. Just copy a template to start a new post so you only need to write
the content.

I don't think the "edit on GitHub" experience is that great, you can't preview
changes in any efficient way. That works ok if you are just writing text,
instead of tweaking format.

~~~
canadianwriter
Yeah for design/format and the like I do it locally - I just use the github
"cms" just for new posts which is really just new text on an HTML template.

